# Breeding



## alan1975 (Feb 26, 2019)

this is my first time trying to breed my snakes When do you know the right time to start decreasing the temp in enclosures and when do you introduce the male to her


----------



## Ewan (Feb 26, 2019)

Which species? 

In general, pay attention to day/night temps and day lengths in the areas specific to the species you keep.


----------



## alan1975 (Feb 27, 2019)

Black headed python and albino Darwin


----------



## Herpetology (Feb 27, 2019)

Darwin and BHP


----------



## BrettJ (Feb 27, 2019)

What is the title of the book you have referenced there? I would like to purchase it. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetology (Feb 27, 2019)

BrettJ said:


> What is the title of the book you have referenced there? I would like to purchase it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Snake ranch vol1 I don’t even know if it’s in stock at shops any more, I was given it


I’m still trying to make sense of what the little rodent symbols mean (what 4 orange means compared to 2 orange) hahaha


I would recommend getting it if you can aswell as mike swans book on keeping and breeding


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 27, 2019)

This book is good, also a lot of info still on Southern Cross site, articles by Doc Rock.
http://www.southernxreptiles.com/RA ARTICLE PAGE.htm


----------



## BrettJ (Feb 27, 2019)

Yellowtail said:


> This book is good, also a lot of info still on Southern Cross site, articles by Doc Rock.
> http://www.southernxreptiles.com/RA ARTICLE PAGE.htm
> View attachment 326663


Thanks for the recommendations, i will keep an eye out at the VHS Reptile show this Saturday. 

Looking at the orange rodents in the graph im at a loss also!! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetology (Feb 27, 2019)

I thought maybe it means 1rodent = 1 week no feed (4 rodents = monthly feed) but then u don’t feed during winter and now idk

O wait, it’s not showing In the pics - blue = male feed orange = female


----------



## alan1975 (Feb 27, 2019)

Herptology said:


> Darwin and BHP
> 
> View attachment 326661
> 
> ...


Does that mean you feed them the amounts shown than nothing for 3 months than start again when do you introduce the male to her and the months where no food is that when you drop temps at night time


----------



## Herpetology (Feb 27, 2019)

alan1975 said:


> Does that mean you feed them the amounts shown than nothing for 3 months than start again when do you introduce the male to her and the months where no food is that when you drop temps at night time


Mate I have no idea what the feed key means haha, I just use it for desirable weights and temps


----------



## alan1975 (Feb 27, 2019)

Herptology said:


> Mate I have no idea what the feed key means haha, I just use it for desirable weights and temps


What about months for cooling down are roughly the same and when do you put both together


----------

